# Various Ship Information



## tonydav43 (Dec 21, 2011)

my Great Grandfather Frederick Jay served as a Skipper in the RNR during WW1, I have now found out that he served on the following ships:

FHS 20/021915 - 08/03/1915

White Oak 09/03/1915 – 15/03/1915

Attentive 16/03/1915 – 30/06/1919

Attentive III 01/07/1919 – 07/07/1919

Kingfisher 08/07/1919 – 03/11/1919 for demobilisation.

I already have all the information on FHS, as I thought that he stayed with that boat throughout his service in the RNR, as he was the Skipper prior to the war, but apparently not.

Does anyone have any information about the other boats and any pictures?

If they do, could they also tell me the source of the information?

Tony


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

White Oak was a steam drifter of the Auxiliary Patrol. She operated in the Isle of Wight area so was attached either to Naval bases at Poole or Portsmouth or possibly Yarmouth under HMS Magpie. She is mentioned in several reports but these are all after your dates, ie 1917/1918. One reference is ADM137/1474 when White Oak, along with other vessels from the Auxiliary Patrol, attempted to save the torpedoed steamer Serrana on 22 January 1918 in the Needles Channel. You'll find other references to White Oak in the Auxiliary Patrol Weekly Reports at the National Archives.

Dave W


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

A quick search of the net brought up a few interesting incidence involving some of the ships you are searching for and may help you add a little bit more history of events that was happening at the time

For HMS WHITE OAK start with this thread

http://1914-1918.invisionzone.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=84200

And this will help

http://www.rnpatrolservice.org.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=588


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

ATTENTIVE id 6103223 Built 1906 by Armstrong Whitworth & Co. Elswick. grt 2910. scrapped Preston 12/4/1920.
ATTENTIVE 111 Built 1915 by Cook,Welton & Gemmell.Beverley. as SEAWARD HO grt 331. collision off St Kilda with ETHEL TAYLOR. 15.3.1936 ex names. 1918 ATTENTIVE 111. 1919 SEAWARD HO. 1920 GUY THORNE. 1934 WINOOKA. data from http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ cost 20 dollars for a years subscription, one of the best sites around for data on old ships.


----------

